# dub mit cubase



## DubbiDoer (14. September 2003)

Hi!

Ich hab hier jetzt ne demo-version von cubase-sx und fruit-loops rumfliegen.
Da ich die musik-richtung reggae (insbesondere DUB) sehr gerne habe, würd ich mir gern ein paar eigene machen,
nur WIE stell ich das an?
also wie mach ich die beets und wie dann die effekte?
bin total ratlos 


greets,
neoX


----------



## Whizzly (17. September 2003)

*re*

hi du, 
also grundsätzlich würde ich in Sachen fruity loops und cubase einfach mal entsprechende Seiten suchen!
Jetzt hier zu erklären, wie du in fruity loops nen beat machst, geht noch, bei cubase sprengts dann alles 
fruity is recht billig:

du nimmst erstmal samples(Das wichtigste, wo kein sample, da kein ton  )!  dann lädtst du die samples durch drag und drop ins Trackfenster in die einzelnen spuren, also kick auf die erste snare auf die zweite usw. nun kannst du durch anklicken der entsprechenden stellen im Trackfenster samples ihren Startpunkt angeben (also bass auf 1 snare auf 2 usw)und so einen recht einfachen beat machen... wenn der erste 4er voll ist, drück auf play und höre! den rest musst halt ausprobieren, seiten checken usw, wobei fruity loops für mich eher ne spielerei ist, grad  im hipohop und dub-ragga bereich dauert es seehr lange, bis du zu guten ergebnissen kommst. wenn dir das jetzt zu viel war oder du irgendwas nich verstehst, einfach schreien, hab nu feierabend  

bis denne 
whizzly


----------

